# GT5000 or husqvarna



## LivingstonGypsy (Nov 3, 2004)

I need/wanted a new lawn tractor since my old one is breaking down every other time its started and I know the neighbors are laughing at me since it is louder than the space shuttle. I also need/want a snow blower or something besides a shovel to clear my 150' driveway. I have only about 1 acre of grass to mow(very hilly) and another 3/4 of heavy trees
With That said, after reading on this forum and others I have narrowed my decision down to these two beauties:
Crafstman GT5000 #27608(a) 26hp b&s v-twinELS OR Husqvarna (dyt4000 equivlent)#2148 21hp b&s vtwinELS. I will mention that which ever I get I will also be geting the snow/dirt plow.

The Gt5000 is on sale for $2,200 at sears and btw just found out is another 10% off thru this weekend. (greatdeal)
The Husqi is on sale at my local lowes for $1,350 which was a display model and has a few scratches and riped steering wheel.(betterdeal?)
The reason I am considering the GT garden tractor are:
Better trans for plowing snow/dirt, ability for more attachments(jonnyBucket), Durability and longer life.
Reasons for the husqi are its much cheaper and the engine is the same besides HP.
I know both are overkill for my spec of land but I just built a house and will be doing my own landscaping. 
Whats your opinion?
Thanks!
I swear these forums are like poor mans therapy.
Jon
:furious:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Jon. You will find alot of information and opinions here, not stinky ones either. I for one have a GT5k. I have had it for about 70 hours now with out any problems. I cut about 1.5 acres with it.

For what you described I would recommend the GT5K considering the "very hilly grass" you have to cut. The lighter DYT may not be up to snuff.

As for the snow blowing I have no idea being from the south. I am sure someone else will chime in.

Again, welcome.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! And some of here agree that this is theraputic, and then there are some that need therapy .

As to your tractor question, you are kinda comparing apples to oranges. The GT5000 is bigger and stronger than the Husqvarna model you are looking at. I'd personally go with the GT5000 as it will be a better choice for moving snow and it would be a new machine. The Husqvarna display model is a good deal at that price, but it should be with the dings and wear you describe. I don't know what you see per storm in your part of Michigan, but I'm guessing it can be deep at times. Both will cut your grass fine, but for plowing snow, the more the machine weighs, the better it works.


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

I also recently bought a GT5k for the same deal you mentioned ($2,200 less 10%). So far, I am EXTREMELY happy with it. It's an even bigger over-kill for me than for you...I have about a half an acre, but also will be doing all of the landscaping (from the current state of dirt) myself, and I also have a relatively long (90 ft) driveway. Got to use the plow for the first time this week with our first snow here in Colorado. I was pushing about 5-6 inches and was surprised at the ease with which the tractor pushed it. There was a little bit of front end "defection" at certain points, but very little in the way of traction issues (I have the wheel weights and tire chains) or lack of power. I also have used it to push some dirt around - also no problems (other than the lack of down pressure, which makes it somewhat limited in capacity). Spend the extra money - you won't regret it....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Jon:friends:I would agree go with the GT5000 it made to do what you want it to do. The 2148 is a nice LT but its not made to hold up to the abuse as the GT is.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll echo what Jody said...I own a GT5000 and I tend to abuse it...it is holding up just fine 

Yes, I'm joining "Tractor Abusers Anon":lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's my 4yr old craftsman GT waiting for snow!


----------



## LivingstonGypsy (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!
Alll I needed was one person to tell me to get the GT and it was a done deal! Now I need to find a way to slip it in the conversation with my wife that I will be spending more $. "Honey, about the cost of the tractor I was telling ya about, well this deal is to good to resist and the guys on tractorForum.com agree" and...unch:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

the husqvarna really sounds more like a returned machine , than a demo-- neither lowes or home depot seem to actually repair the tractors that get returned -- so many tell stories which lead us to beleive that they have possibly been used and/or abused and then returned to the dealer-- get the sears and never look back -- - make certain you get wheel weights and chains for that snow-- bigl22


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Now I get to chime in late and agree with the GT. For Michigan winters are rough, and the higher class of machine will do the job better. always remember that you can always under buy and regret it every minute you use (and repair) the machine or you can over buy and find a new uses for the machine. I know and boy do I regret under buying one time for my 5 acre lot that poor machine was more broken then running it plain could not handle the abuse I tossed at it, To bad they did not ask the questions you should be asking now before you buy. The size of the lot, The intended use on the lot. How hilly is the lot. How often in the summer are you going to use the machine, How often does it snow and how do intend to handle the snow by blowing or plowing, Do you intend to use a trailer to transport, dirt, flowers tree seedlings etc, How close is the dealer or repair center, Do you have a pickup truck to transport the machine to dealer or repair center, do intend for the machine to help you landscape the property or are you going to hire that out, Where are you going to store the machine, Do you have time to spend once it has hit the maintenance intervals to spend doing the maintenance, How much are the maintenance parts cost for the machine and do you have the time to do more shopping, Sears is always having sales and I recommend that you shop all the OPE (outdoor power equipment) dealers in your area to really do comparsion shopping. I.E. The local Deere dealer, Simpliciity, Wheel Horse, Cub Cadet, and really compare. Sears sells some fine machines but also sell some inferior products (IMHO) That is the fun part ogf buying a tractor is co0mparing apples to apples and the dealers saleman should be asking these questions to you. Welcome to the forum and have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Here's my 4yr old craftsman GT waiting for snow! *



Nice setup. :thumbsup: Looks like you're ready to play in the snow. lol


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jon.

My $.02.

I attached a Snowblower to my ltx1000 last winter. It did ok. Biggest problem was weight on the rear. Found myself sitting on the back the seat just to keep traction. That was with chains and fluid in the tires.

This spring, I picked up the mowing contract and grading of the parking lot where I work. The result was I had to buy a new tractor, cause the LTX wouldn't cut it (no ground engaging). 

So, had I bought the bigger one in the first place, I would not have 2 tractors now (but really, can you have enough tractors?!)

Looking forward to moving the blower over to the DGT6000 this winter, I expect it will be MUCH better suited to snow removal.

Lastly I would try to negociate the automatic (hydro) tranny. Easier to sneak up on the snow drifts than with the 6 speed.

Good luck. Send pics of your new ride.

SnowMower


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

you mention the dyt4000, thats what i have. i got it for 1150 plus tax at sears brand new. i originally went in for a dyt3000, but they were out of stock. so the salesperson offered the dyt4000 for the same price. try it!


----------

